# trovare lavoro non fu facile, però alla fine ci riuscì



## simplychiara

Trovare lavoro non fu facile, peró alla fine ci riuscí.

Encontrar trabajo no fue fácil, pero al fin ... logró.

Non riesco a tradurre la particella "ci". Sono costretta a ripetere il verbo oppure c'è un'altra maniera in spagnolo?


----------



## zipp404

Encontrar trabajo no fue fácil pero al fin logró hacerlo.


----------



## Estopa

zipp404 said:


> Encontrar trabajo no fue fácil, pero al fin logró a hacerlo.



Me parece más sencillo así:

Encontrar trabajo no fue fácil, pero finalmente/al final lo logró.

Tengo una duda con la equivalencia de "alla fine". Creo que significa más bien "al final" (= al término) y no "al fin" (=después de vencidos todos los obstáculos, según la definición del DRAE). ¿Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## Massimo_m

Estopa said:


> Me parece más sencillo así:
> 
> Encontrar trabajo no fue fácil, pero finalmente/al final lo logró.
> 
> Tengo una duda con la equivalencia de "alla fine". Creo que significa más bien "al final" (= al término) y no "al fin" (=después de vencidos todos los obstáculos, según la definición del DRAE). ¿Estoy en lo cierto?



Puede significar las dos cosas y concretamente, en el nuestro caso, no  sabría cuál de las dos sea la más correcta. Para mí, el intérprete  puede elegir la que más le gusta.


----------



## Estopa

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Centrándonos un poco: Esa partícula no se puede traducir al español.


Pero curiosamente, la frase se traduce:
Encontrar trabajo no *le* fue fácil. pero al final lo logró.


----------



## Estopa

Neuromante said:


> Encontrar trabajo no *le* fue fácil. pero al final lo logró.



El "le" no aparece en la frase original. ¿Qué te hace pensar que sea necesario? 
El mensaje no es el mismo.

Saludos


----------



## otherwise

simplychiara said:


> Trovare lavoro non fu facile, peró alla fine ci riuscí.
> 
> Encontrar trabajo no fue fácil, pero al fin ... logró.
> 
> Non riesco a tradurre la particella "ci". Sono costretta a ripetere il verbo oppure c'è un'altra maniera in spagnolo?



Ciao! Concordo con quanto ti hanno già risposto, puoi tradurlo così:

- Encontrar trabajo no le fue/resultó fácil, pero al final lo logró
- Encontrar trabajo no le fue/resultó fácil, pero al final logró hacerlo

"riuscirci" nel senso di "ottenere qualcosa" si dice "lograr algo".



Estopa said:


> Tengo una duda con la equivalencia de "alla fine". Creo que significa  más bien "al final" (= al término) y no "al fin" (=después de vencidos  todos los obstáculos, según la definición del DRAE). ¿Estoy en lo  cierto?



Creo que tienes razón. En general en italiano las expresiones "al fin" y "por fin" se traducen: "finalmente". 

La expresión "al final" se traduce "alla fine" y la expresión "en fin" se traduce: infine/insomma.

Saludos!


----------



## Estopa

otherwise said:


> - Encontrar trabajo no *le* fue/resultó fácil, pero al final lo logró
> - Encontrar trabajo no *le* fue/resultó fácil, pero al final logró hacerlo



¿Cómo es que lo consideras necesario aquí?. En mi opinión cambia ligeramente el sentido de la frase.




otherwise said:


> Creo que tienes razón. En general en italiano las expresiones "al fin" y "por fin" se traducen: "finalmente".
> 
> La expresión "al final" se traduce "alla fine" y la expresión "en fin" se traduce: infine/insomma.
> 
> Saludos!



¡Muchas gracias! Me ha sido muy útil.


----------



## otherwise

Estopa said:


> - Encontrar trabajo no *le* fue/resultó fácil, pero al final lo logró
> - Encontrar trabajo no *le* fue/resultó fácil, pero al final logró hacerlo
> 
> ¿Cómo es que lo consideras necesario aquí?. En mi opinión cambia ligeramente el sentido de la frase.



Según lo que tengo entendido, creo que en español suena mejor así, incluso en italiano se puede decir: "non gli venne facile", o non "gli fu facile", y sinceramente no creo que cambia ligeramente el sentido de la frase si añado "*le*", pues está claro que se refiere a la tercera persona singular.


----------



## Estopa

Por lo que escribes, supongo que la diferencia es la misma en ambos idiomas, pero si en el texto original no figura, ¿por qué añadirlo?. No me parece que en español suene mejor así. 
Me preguntaba si había algún motivo para hacerlo, visto que Neuromante había retomado el hilo solamente para añadir ese "le".

Muchas gracias por el comentario.


----------



## otherwise

Estopa said:


> Por lo que escribes, supongo que la diferencia es la misma en ambos idiomas, pero si en el texto original no figura, ¿por qué añadirlo?. No me parece que en español suene mejor así.
> Me preguntaba si había algún motivo para hacerlo, visto que Neuromante había retomado el hilo solamente para añadir ese "le".
> 
> Muchas gracias por el comentario.



Ahora entiendo mejor. Es verdad, en italiano existe una diferencia sutil entre las dos frases. Si digo "non gli venne/fu facile", quizas estoy subrayando que no fue facil para el sujeto, que el sujeto no fue capaz de encontrar el trabajo, por pereza, etc... Al contrario si digo "non fu facile", al no especificar nada, quiero decir simplemente que "no fue facil", por las circunstancias, la crisis, etc... 

¿Es esa la diferencia de sentido de la que hablaste antes?

Pues si es así en español también, quizas no sea necesario añadir "le" en la traducción, para mantener el sentido original de la frase en italiano.


----------



## Estopa

otherwise said:


> Ahora entiendo mejor. Es verdad, en italiano existe una diferencia sutil entre las dos frases. Si digo "non gli venne/fu facile", quizas estoy subrayando que no fue fácil para el sujeto, que el sujeto no fue capaz de encontrar el trabajo, por pereza, etc... Al contrario si digo "non fu facile", al no especificar nada, quiero decir simplemente que "no fue facil", por las circunstancias, la crisis, etc...
> 
> ¿Es esa la diferencia de sentido de la que hablaste antes?



Sí, exacto. A eso me refería.


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es que en la versión italiana ese "*le*" está en el "*ci*" de la segunda frase. Queda lo bastante claro que no le fue fácil a X, mientras que en español parece que es a un grupo de personas a quien le costaba encontrarlo, y que uno del grupo lo logró. O se pone "le" para indicar que se habla de una persona o se tiene que especificar quien fue el que lo logró.
La diferencia sutil está, evidentemente, pero en español: O se la pasa por alto o la interpretación se complica.


----------



## Massimo_m

Estopa said:


> Me parece más sencillo así:
> 
> Encontrar trabajo no fue fácil, pero finalmente/al final lo logró.



Anche a me questa sembra la traduzione più convincente.
Massimo


----------



## Estopa

Neuromante said:


> El problema es que en la versión italiana ese "*le*" está en el "*ci*" de la segunda frase. Queda lo bastante claro que no le fue fácil a X, mientras que en español parece que es a un grupo de personas a quien le costaba encontrarlo, y que uno del grupo lo logró. O se pone "le" para indicar que se habla de una persona o se tiene que especificar quien fue el que lo logró.
> La diferencia sutil está, evidentemente, pero en español: O se la pasa por alto o la interpretación se complica.



Yo interpreto la frase "no fue fácil encontrar trabajo" exactamente igual que otherwise en la versión italiana. Son las circunstancias, el propio perfil del candidato u otros factores los que hacen difícil encontrar trabajo (a él o a otros). 
Hasta la segunda frase no se ve que nos estamos refiriendo a una persona en concreto y al parecer es así también en italiano. Pienso que el "ci" de la segunda frase no altera ese significado, ni veo peligro de confusión o mala interpretación. La conjugación en tercera persona de singular no da lugar a ambigüedades.

¿Alguien me podría decir si este "ci" se limita a modificar el sentido del verbo o tiene un mayor alcance? 
¡La palabreja se las trae! 

Gracias por el comentario, Massimo, y buen domingo a todos.


----------



## Massimo_m

Estopa said:


> ¿Alguien me podría decir si este "ci" se limita a modificar el sentido del verbo o tiene un mayor alcance?



La particella "ci" in italiano ha diversi significati, tutti molto importanti e d'uso frequentissimo. In questo caso è pronome dimostrativo e significa _"a ciò, in ciò, su ciò: non ci pensare, riflettici, ci conto, ci ha rimesso, non c'entra nulla | anche pleon.: di matematica non ci capisco nulla" _(Dizionario De Mauro).
Analogamente a quanto avviene per l'altra fondamentale particella italiana "ne", in castellano l'equivalente di "ci" viene spesso omesso e sottinteso; ma la sua presenza in italiano, per rispondere alla tua domanda, non ha altro effetto se non specificare che "riuscì a fare proprio ciò di cui abbiamo parlato (trovare lavoro)". 
Per questo, "lo logró" traduce perfettamente la frase. 
Ciao.


----------



## Estopa

Grazie del chiarimento, Massimo! Mi è stato di molto aiuto!


----------



## honeyheart

Estoy de acuerdo con la traducción _"encontrar trabajo no fue fácil, pero al final lo logró"_.  Tanto "ci" como "lo" representan eso que se logró: encontrar trabajo.



P.D.:





Massimo_m said:


> Puede significar las dos cosas y concretamente, en el nuestro caso, no  sabría cuál de las dos es la más correcta.


 Unas pequeñas correcciones.


----------



## Massimo_m

honeyheart said:


> Puede significar las dos cosas y concretamente, en el nuestro caso, no  sabría cuál de las dos es la más correcta
> P.D.:
> Unas pequeñas correcciones.



Grazie, cara Honeyhart. Quegli errori rendono evidente che penso ancora la frase in italiano, per quanto studi, viaggi e per quanto legga in spagnolo. 
Ma spero di migliorare anche  grazie a voi .


----------

